
Final improvements to Odroid XU4 home server with a 5V DC-DC converter in place - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/04/15/final-improvements-to-odroid-xu4-home-server-with-a-5v-dc-dc-converter-in-place/
======
okasaki
Should be noted that if you want a server, this isn't a good way. Just get a
HP microserver or Dell T20. Same price, much better.

~~~
pizza234
> Just get a HP microserver or Dell T20. Same price, much better

This is not a correct comparison. The machines mentioned:

    
    
      - have significantly higher consumption
      - cost at least 3x (300+ $) as an average XU4 (~100$)
      - are desktop-sized (the OP made a custom-one; the vast majority of SBC cases are tiny)
    

> Should be noted that if you want a server, this isn't a good way

The definition of "server" is not the same for everybody.

Home media servers users, like the OP, just need enough power to play/serve
media, and they likely don't need any form of redundancy. XU4 is perfectly
adequate for that.

There are certainly other more demanding use cases (eg. storage-oriented
servers), but that's an entirely different market segment.

~~~
okasaki
You can get a Dell T20/HP gen8 for $200 on ebay, including new boxed ones.

A XU4 with PSU, case and 16gb eMMC will cost you $100 yes, but for storage
you'll also need an external enclosure. The only (4 port) I found on amazon
was $120 (and it has its own power brick)

So the price is very similar, but the former is server hardware that is more
robust, powerful, extensible, and the latter is an android dev board with an
unknown amount of "assembly required" time.

~~~
pizza234
> You can get a Dell T20/HP gen8 for $200 on ebay, including new boxed ones.

Can you post a link, before starting a discussion about this? The fact the
it's possible to get an item, intended as a once-off offer, hardly makes a
general case.

------
craftyguy
I'd be worried about dust with that design, especially if it's expected to be
up and running 24/7

~~~
franciscop
Easier to get dusty, but easier to clean up as well. I guess if you intend to
leave it as a _piece of art_ or display it is a decent trade-off.

